# Hello from Newmarket, Ontario



## Engmaxx (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello everyone.  I just posted this intro in the Ontario member sound off:  

Hi all. Just found this forum and thread. I am in Newmarket. Mechanical engineer by day and hobby machinist when I have the need or time. I have a Bridgeport 1J mill and SouthBend 9c lathe. Looking for a surface grinder though space is a premium. I saw the other Ontario Meet and Greet Fall 2022 thread by Brent H with no current follow-up...I would be very interested. So much to learn and practice and connecting with others will help the cause. Like mentioned earlier in the thread, everyone rolls their eyes when I talk shop so it is isolating. It would be nice to connect with others of the same interests. I live vicariously and learn through YouTube: mrPete, TOT, ABOM, etc.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 17, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Canadium (Oct 17, 2022)

Engmaxx said:


> ....  I saw the other Ontario Meet and Greet Fall 2022 thread by Brent H with no current follow-up...I would be very interested.  So much to learn and practice and connecting with others will help the cause.  .....



Unfortunately for us Ontarians @Brent H is making major lifestyle changes and moving out east. No more Ontario meetups at his place I imagine. I was hoping they would become annual events. Some one else would have to pull up the slack. I've always been tempted to offer my place but I live in a humble abode in the slums of Hamilton. Not the kind of place for a great party. In comparison some of the other members places I've been privileged to see are pretty amazing.


----------



## thestelster (Oct 17, 2022)

Welcome from Keswick neighbour.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 17, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Tecnico (Oct 17, 2022)

Welcome Michael!

I'm afraid I won't be dropping over to chat since I'm in Nova Scotia but this is a great place to find easy going & like minded people who like to talk about (and do) metalworking .....etc.

Welcome to the sandbox!

D


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 17, 2022)

A big welcome to you from farmland south of Chatham.

I had a sister in Newmarket so I know the area fairly well. She moved to Keswick a few years ago so I'm learning @thestelster's stomping ground now too. The bunch of us should get together next time I am up that way and get a few hours to visit!

Quite a few engineers on here that love machining too. You will enjoy it and in my personal opinion you will learn a lot more than you will on youtube. Just sayin! 

I kept your original post here and deleted it over on the other thread as there was nothing there that wasn't here. I also moved any replies that you got there over to here. And I deleted my own post as well as @YYCHM 's. He is everywhere and remembers everything too! He also saved me some confusion by pointing out that you had reposted here. He is good guy! Anyway, it's all good! You are not the first to do that and you won't be the last. But I'm especially pleased that you realized the confusion and fixed it on your own. All I had to do was cleanup a few odds N sodds.

Again, a big hearty welcome!


----------



## 140mower (Oct 17, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC...... Be sure to post up plenty of pictures, and you will find all the conversation you are likely to be able to handle...... We do like pictures around here.....




..... In fact, here's a gratuitous B.C. sunset taken at One Eye Lake a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Mount Forest.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 21, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------

